# Would this be suitable for a pigeon to live in?



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

http://ukpetsonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=419

I seen this at the pet store yesterday, its for my injured pigeon who needs to rest for a while because of a hawk attack.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have seen some folks use rabbit hutches and it works out fine for a small number of birds.

One thing I would point out is the wire on the enclosure may be inappropriate, that is, you may need to cover it with the 1/2 inch hardware cloth to afford sufficient protection to the bird. It's a little hard to be sure but from the pic the openings between the wires look like they might be a big large.


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

When I was looking yesterday it looked just like a large parrot cage for the wire on the outside. He wont be going outside for a few months anyway and then after that not until I find some company for him.

Trying to get the dove interested but she just sits on my head rather than pay any attention to him lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I have seen some folks use rabbit hutches and it works out fine for a small number of birds.
> 
> One thing I would point out is the wire on the enclosure may be inappropriate, that is, you may need to cover it with the 1/2 inch hardware cloth to afford sufficient protection to the bird. It's a little hard to be sure but from the pic the openings between the wires look like they might be a big large.


Actually, It sound be 1/4 inch hardware. 

I should add, that rats can "shimmy their booties" through and thing bigger.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Actually, It sound be 1/4 inch hardware.
> 
> I should add, that rats can "shimmy their booties" through and thing bigger.


Yes, if you can find it that small. I used the 1/2 stuff as it is readily available. If a rat is small enough to get through 1/2 inch squares, my pigeons would kick its a**


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pirus said:


> http://ukpetsonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=419
> 
> I seen this at the pet store yesterday, its for my injured pigeon who needs to rest for a while because of a hawk attack.


Depends on where you live too, we have snakes down here and they also can get thru 1/2 wire with no problem.

Also, if the weather is still cold where you are, the bird may need some extra warmth at this time of healing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Yes, if you can find it that small. I used the 1/2 stuff as it is readily available. If a rat is small enough to get through 1/2 inch squares, my pigeons would kick its a**


Baby rats...i t's amazing the places they can get in to.


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Staying in the house for a few months.

Live in the UK, I will only be putting it outside if it heals well and I find it a mate.

No rats, do get field mice but I like them, they are harmless. Wouldnt want them nesting in there though!

Someone said on another thread it looks too dark also.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it looks great, shouldn't be too dark if it's in a lighted room.  Perfect for indoor use, and can be adapted for outdoor when he's ready and has a buddy.


----------

